# Breast nipple exploration with excisional biopsy



## JJOHN0312 (Aug 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the 19110 and the 19120 can be billed together? Has Medicare. Physician performed a left breast nipple duct exploration and excisional biopsy. History of nipple discharge. Ductogram performed and confirmed numerous papillomas along the course of the duct. 
Do u think these are both easily identifiable in the note?

Op note reads:

Draining duct was identified. Was then cannulated without difficulty with a lacrimal duct probe. Probe was then removed. An angiocath was advanced into the duct and Methylene blue was injected. Catheter was removed and circumareolar incision was made in the lower inner quadrant of the left breast. Dissection was carried down to the breast parenchyma and the probe was returned to the pertinent duct to guide the direction and depth of dissection. All the blue-stained tissue was removed and inspected. The subareolar tissue was then buttressed with suture. Wound was irrigated and closed with sutures. 

Path is 611.1

Thank u!


----------

